# Elite status question.



## mb_cik (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have some questions regarding the difference between buying directly from Hilton and buying through resale.

Will Hilton allow points purchased through resale count towards elite status? Also can I transfer points to HHonors if they are not from a direct purchase?

In a nutshell what are the advantages of buying directly from HGVC? I understand that it's much cheaper to purchase resale but before I consider that I would like to know if Hilton will penalize this in any way.

Thank you!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 3, 2009)

mb_cik said:


> Will Hilton allow points purchased through resale count towards elite status?


They used to allow it, but do not any more.


> Also can I transfer points to HHonors if they are not from a direct purchase?


As a resale owner, you can convert to HHonors points.


> In a nutshell what are the advantages of buying directly from HGVC? I understand that it's much cheaper to purchase resale but before I consider that I would like to know if Hilton will penalize this in any way.!


The *only *benefit you do not receive as a resale owner is being eligible for elite status.  Otherwise, you are treated exactly like any other owner (despite what some salespeople may lead you to believe :rofl: ).  Most people agree that the huge amount of $$$ you save resale far outweigh any of the elite benefits.

Kurt


----------



## mb_cik (Jan 3, 2009)

Great, thank you!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 4, 2009)

I was likely one of the last people (on TUG at least) to purchase a resale and obtain Elite status.  I know they are not offering it anymore, but our timing was good, as we obtained our Elite by a resale purchase for Seaworld, a 7K point package for $12K.  We already owned a Bay Club 7K week at the time.  We did receive Elite status.  We are the entry Level Elite and they added two new levels afterwards.  There is not Elite, Elite Plus and Elite Premier.

But they have removed the resale route to Elite and it is only possible to obtain it via HGVC direct purchase now.  Elite, especially the Premier level, has some really nice perks, but not at the price premium of purchasing HGVC direct over resale prices.  

I would like the Diamond HHonors Level of membership, No transaction fees at all (All $69 fees are eliminated), upgrade to next best unit at checkin (if available) and perhaps current years conversion of point to HHonors.  But if you add up the annual costs in perks per year, it is NOT worth it at all to pay for another 10K or 20K in points from HGVC.


----------



## Floridatravel (Sep 30, 2010)

*elite status*

it is my understanding that in all their contracts beginning on day one was the clause that only purchases from the developer can be used towards elite status. I have several freinds that Hilton has contacted to let them know they are no longer elite. They are auditing their memberships and correcting these errors. I think we are only going to go through the developer, peace of mind is worth more to our family than saving a few dollars, this is a lifetime purchase and I dont want there to be any problems in the future. Long term I think it is worth the elite status from what out friends have told us. I understand in fairness to those who did purchase from the the developer.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 30, 2010)

Floridatravel said:


> it is my understanding that in all their contracts beginning on day one was the clause that only purchases from the developer can be used towards elite status. I have several freinds that Hilton has contacted to let them know they are no longer elite. They are auditing their memberships and correcting these errors. I think we are only going to go through the developer, peace of mind is worth more to our family than saving a few dollars, this is a lifetime purchase and I dont want there to be any problems in the future. Long term I think it is worth the elite status from what out friends have told us. I understand in fairness to those who did purchase from the the developer.



Welcome to TUG. It is good to see that HGVC sales department is beginning to post here 

Our friend Sandy Lovell here had a hick-up earlier this year with her elite status, but a quick phone call to HGVC fixed that. So, there is no point in spreading stuff that is not true. Please see post number 26 on this thread: 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121135&page=2


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 30, 2010)

Floridatravel said:


> I think we are only going to go through the developer, peace of mind is worth more to our family than *saving a few dollars*, this is a lifetime purchase and I dont want there to be any problems in the future.



Yes, if it is a saving of a few dollars, I would purchase from the developer, but it is a *saving of tens of thousands dollars *and there is a easier way to reach elite (or diamond elite) level which is using HHonors/Amex card.
If you purchase a "title insurance" at resale, you are free from worries.
Welcome to TUG!


----------



## kool_kat (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm one who originally purchased from the developer until TUG came to the rescue.  The great deal the developer gave me...3,400 points EVERY OTHER year for $12,000, plus enough bonuse points to get two airline tickets to Hawaii.  

I rescinded and went through Seth Nock (one of the highly regarded resalers here on TUG) and bought a 5,000 point every year for $6,200 (this was a couple of years ago, now you can get this much cheaper).  My first trip was to Hawaii and I think I paid around $600 for an airline ticket.  Needless to say, look at the savings of resale on such a little points purchase.  If you are looking at enough points to be elite, that is a LOT of money you can save.

I am also not a risk taker and would never buy off ebay because I would be too worried about being scammed.  I had absolute peace of mind purchasing from resalers recommended here on TUG, and I had no problems at all.

P.S. - Elite was never a concern for me because I don't see myself ever owning that many points.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 30, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Welcome to TUG. It is good to see that HGVC sales department is beginning to post here



:hysterical:     :hysterical:     :hysterical:     :hysterical:     :hysterical:


----------



## janckenn (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought several additional weeks at HGVC at the Flamingo off eBay.  It was the best thing that I ever did.  The price was cheap and the HGVC value is there.  Long live e-Bay transactions!


----------



## feed the otter (Sep 30, 2010)

Floridatravel said:


> I think we are only going to go through the developer, peace of mind is worth more to our family than saving a few dollars, this is a lifetime purchase and I dont want there to be any problems in the future. Long term I think it is worth the elite status from what out friends have told us. I understand in fairness to those who did purchase from the the developer.



Before you buy any more timeshares direct from HGVC, at least take a good look at my beachfront property in Arizona.

LIMITED TIME ONLY, THOUGH!  Once you sign off of TUGBBS, the deal will be gone FOREVER!!! . . . unless of course you come back later and decide you want to buy after all.  But THAT will REALLY be your last chance!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2010)

Floridatravel said:


> Long term I think it is worth the elite status from what out friends have told us.



Yep. I'd say that one of those special room keys is worth $10K alone!
Plus, you can get a brand new TS, instead of one of those "used" units.
:hysterical:


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 1, 2010)

Floridatravel said:


> it is my understanding that in all their contracts beginning on day one was the clause that only purchases from the developer can be used towards elite status. I have several freinds that Hilton has contacted to let them know they are no longer elite. They are auditing their memberships and correcting these errors. I think we are only going to go through the developer, peace of mind is worth more to our family than saving a few dollars, this is a lifetime purchase and I dont want there to be any problems in the future. Long term I think it is worth the elite status from what out friends have told us. I understand in fairness to those who did purchase from the the developer.



For those who don't know....You need to buy at least 14,000 HGVC point annually to get Elite status. 
Those considering Elite status will need to determine if it's worth tens of thousands for the Elite benefits listed below and subjected to change. 
For me, it's not worth it. 14,000 HGVC Points annually is too much for me based on the limited locations offered by HGVC (more affiliates than HGVC developer resorts). Plus, I definitely don't spend a lot of nights in Hilton Hotels to make the HHonors Gold or Platinum status worth it.

FROM the 2010 HGVC Membership Guide

Elite Status Recognition Tiers

*ELITE (14,000 ClubPoints)*
• Gold VIP HHonors® membership
• $39 online Hilton Grand Vacations Club reservation fees
• 10% Open Season cash discount
• Priority and exclusive resort access
• No Club reservation fee for 7-night stays at Hilton Grand Vacations resorts
• Exclusively Elite travel opportunities
• Special resort access with 12-month reservation window
• Direct 800 number to Elite Services Specialists
• Elite Member check-in desk at select Hilton Grand Vacations resorts
• Elite designated door key


*ELITE PLUS (24,000 ClubPoints)*
Enjoy all Elite benefits and...
• $39 for all online Hilton Grand Vacations Club transaction fees regularly priced at $79 or less
• 15% Open Season cash discount
• Email invitations to access select RCI affiliated resorts via quarterly exchange promotions
• Convert any number of the annual allotment of current year ClubPoints to HHonors points.
• Early check-in (12 p.m.) at select Hilton Grand Vacations resorts
• L ate check-out (3 p.m.) at select Hilton Grand Vacations resorts
• Access to The Stirling Club in Las Vegas
• Upgrade to next-best unit type at time of check-in
• 50% off upgrade fee when obtaining additional ClubPoints through the purchase of additional vacation interests


*ELITE PREMIER (34,000 ClubPoints)*
Enjoy all Elite Plus benefits and...
• Diamond VIP HHonors® membership
• No fees for online Hilton Grand Vacations Club transactions regularly priced at $79 or less
• 30% Open Season cash discount
• Access to International Holiday Retreats, a selection of private homes and luxury European villas
• Ability to request specific unit at time of booking reservations at Club affiliated resorts
• Access to custom travel services via membership in Les Concierges 
• No upgrade fee when obtaining additional ClubPoints through the purchase of additional vacation interests


*Benefits of Elite membership are subject to change and availability. Open Season cash discounts cannot be combined from level to level.*

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2010)

We do have several Elite members here, and I say, more power to 'em.
Those who have lots of $$ to throw around, get to set their own priorities.

I know a guy who wrote a check for a $60K Infinity, like it was chump change.
Its only a car, but as they say, "Whoever dies with the most toys, wins."
-- _Unfortunately, they're also dead._


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 1, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Welcome to TUG. It is good to see that HGVC sales department is beginning to post here
> 
> Our friend Sandy Lovell here had a hick-up earlier this year with her elite status, but a quick phone call to HGVC fixed that. So, there is no point in spreading stuff that is not true. Please see post number 26 on this thread:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121135&page=2



I suppose if they gave you elite by accident, you bought resale and then they just gave you elite.  I could see why they could take it away and you might not be able to argue your way back into elite.

However I purchased my resale from Hilton directly and had the wording added to my contract that Elite was part of the deal.  So they could not take it back from me as I was entitled to it, as per our contract.  It really should not have mattered that I bought resale.

Now those they have new restrictions.  If for some really strange reason you do buy directly from HGVC for your last purchase to achieve elite, but all your previous purchases were resale.  Just to cover your butt have them write that Elite is part of the deal in the contract. 

I did not do this with HGVC but I did do that from Wyndham.  I am the highest level of elite with Wyndham but only purchased 1 unit from them directly.  Too much perhaps but all my other 4 resales now qualified me for VIP Platinum perks.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 1, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> ...but as they say, "Whoever dies with the most toys, wins."
> -- _Unfortunately, they're also dead._



Talent312, 
The quote is based on the fact that one is dead, no matter what; therefore your addendum to the quote is redundant. Did one died after enjoying (and spending their kid's inheritance on) 20 toys or 5 toys (for example) is the question!

There are ways to acquire toys for much less than they appear to cost. A smart guy buys the same infinity for $20K less after it is 1 year old and they both appear to have the same toy (but one paid significantly less). My neighbors think that I spend thousands of dollars on each of my trips (with timeshares, and FF tickets, it is far from true). 

Similarly, HGVC premier elite status can be acquired for much less than it appears that it costs! Despite sites like TUG and flyertalk, information asymmetry exists in buying and selling of timeshares and in travel. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_asymmetry


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 2, 2010)

I have elite plus status.  I learned about TUG and the resale market subsequent to my purchases.  I think the benefits of elite status are nice but certainly not worth what I could have saved in the resale market.

Meanwhile, I have my points and enjoy using them.  I purchased resale at Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge to joint II.  I think the HGVC point system is far superior to the Marriott point system.  However, trading weeks in II has certain advantages to RCI.  For example, we can now trade into The Royal Islander.


----------

